# 70 year old film.



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2016)

Shooting and Developing a 70+ Year Old Roll of Kodak Plus-X


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2016)

Film as old and outdated as gsgary ('s film supply)! lol.

Gary--are you onto this story yet? SEVENTY years out of date! Makes your 30 and 35 years out of date films pale in comparison!


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Film as old and outdated as gsgary ('s film supply)! lol.
> 
> Gary--are you onto this story yet? SEVENTY years out of date! Makes your 30 and 35 years out of date films pale in comparison!


You know how hard is to find 70 years old unexposed film in England ? It was a real war then there, film was _controlled substance_ then. . Don't blame Gary for not having it at home.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Film as old and outdated as gsgary ('s film supply)! lol.
> 
> Gary--are you onto this story yet? SEVENTY years out of date! Makes your 30 and 35 years out of date films pale in comparison!


I will work on it

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Apr 28, 2016)

Is there anything made today that will still work 70+ years from now?


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2016)

compur said:


> Is there anything made today that will still work 70+ years from now?


Sure. Government. Maybe ingredients will change, but not the idea.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2016)

timor said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything made today that will still work 70+ years from now?
> ...


Government works?  Huh... who knew?


----------



## timor (Apr 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...


Don't they take cash their cheques ? So... work was done...


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Apr 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Government works?  Huh... who knew?



Some does. The library is the best part of gub'ment. Support yours.


----------



## gsgary (May 8, 2016)

compur said:


> Is there anything made today that will still work 70+ years from now?


My Leica cameras

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (May 8, 2016)

^ Your Leica cameras were  made today?


----------



## table1349 (May 8, 2016)

Yup, they be made today.


----------



## gsgary (May 8, 2016)

compur said:


> ^ Your Leica cameras were  made today?


1984

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1 (May 8, 2016)

Anything made today and placed into proper storage and left unused will work in70 years.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 8, 2016)

Don't quite think that's what he meant. Nor is it necessarily true. Mechanical devices age better when used regularly.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yup, they be made today.



Well, show them to us 70 years from now and tell us how well they work.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2016)

70 years from now, I won't care.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2016)

KC1 said:


> Anything made today and placed into proper storage and left unused will work in70 years.



I'll bet that's what the guy said who invented the light seal foam used on all those Japanese cameras in the 1970s-80s.


----------



## KC1 (May 8, 2016)

lol I doubt it very much.  He got his money, and couldn't care less if it lasted or not.


----------

